# Welcome SpeakerHobby.com as a Sponsor



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We would to welcome SpeakerHobby.com, owned by Mike Cason, as a new sponsor here at the Shack! 



SpeakerHobby.com is now an authorized distributor for the new A3 true full range loudspeaker built by Audience, the company so well know for its production of the AuriCap capacitors and other fine audio products. 

SpeakerHobby.com also offers the full details on the redesigned Bang & Olufsen Redline 60 vintage speaker, as well as free specs for a truly fine center speaker design.

Welcome aboard SpeakerHobby.com... :T


----------



## Mike Cason (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks for the nice introduction Sonnie. :yay:

I'm building my first pair of 4 A3 driver speakers right now and hope to have some great results to share with the group soon. 

I've also been asked to offer items from some other manufacturers too, so keep tuned in as I plan to have some more products available in the near future.

What an awesome fourm!

Thank you again,
Mike


----------

